# Looking for dual stand...



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

As some of you may have read, or may not, I'm in the process of putting a 55 gal planted and 2 10 gal breeder tanks together. What I'm looking for is a stand that will be able to hold them. The 55 on top and the 2 10's below. I've seen some of the wrought iron stands that Penn Plax makes that have the metal tube legs. Has anyone tried this stand or does anyone have a suggestion for where I might find a stand to fit my needs?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Do you have a picture of the Penn Plax metal stand?


----------



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is the link off of the the PetCo website.

http://www.pennplax.com/Images/AQUAscans/TankStands/TS29GalGlamour.jpg


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

They have some on ebay.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

When I grew up my older brother had a 50 gallon tank on the old iron stand. It served us well and even made it through the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake. They are more stable once you have the tank on them and they are full. With the 10 gallon on the bottom if should be really stable.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Link to double stands
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+9883&pcatid=9883

They also have some with more scroll work. But they don't seem to be double.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

My 10g, 20g, and 30g use metal stands like the above mentioned Titan Eze Metal Aquarium Double Stand. I like this type of stands for their simple elegant design (mine do not have the S-decoration).


----------

